# Austin City Limits - Shetland Pony Stallion - AMHR/ASPC



## MiniHearts (Jan 4, 2017)

Hello, I'm looking to see if anyone has any information on a Shetland Pony stallion name _*Austin City Limits*_. His sire is Rudolphs Fannie's Little Tex and Dam is RL Bed Bees Doll.

I have a mare who is a daughter (_D&S Moma's Pretty Sure_) of his and I'd love to get some info and/or pictures of him. I've found a fair bit of her family pedigree apart from him. Any info would be a great help! Thank you


----------

